# Which rims to choose?



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm going to purchase new rims I can't decide between the RD RS2 or the O.Z. Galileo which do you guys think will look better... Oh and I do care about performance so I'm looking to get light and strong rims.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

I have OZ rims and they are beautiful. However, they are extremely sensitive to curb rash. Every time I wash the wheel I find a new scratch and I know for a fact I have not rubbed them against anything. Maybe the paint flies off from going to fast 
JB


----------



## mlist84 (Jan 18, 2004)

from your picture, i like the right one. if you do care with the quality of your rims. why dont you consider buying BREYTON? its very nice though. i have 19" breyton on my E46 3 series. it is strong against curb. 

hope this help. :supdude:


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

mlist84 said:


> from your picture, i like the right one. if you do care with the quality of your rims. why dont you consider buying BREYTON? its very nice though. i have 19" breyton on my E46 3 series. it is strong against curb.
> 
> hope this help. :supdude:


I owned breyton magic racings... I will never buy breyton, hamann, etc because they are very heavy rims, but they are strong I do agree with that.


----------



## mlist84 (Jan 18, 2004)

ouw ic your point now. yup you are right..my mpg decrease when i use my breyton.they are so heavy but very reliable though. how much is that OZ?


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> I'm going to purchase new rims I can't decide between the RD RS2 or the O.Z. Galileo which do you guys think will look better... Oh and I do care about performance so I'm looking to get light and strong rims.


I don't think you could go wrong with either in terms of looks so performance and integrity could be your tie breaker.

OUt of those two I would pick the RD RS2 (left). I have had my eye on the Rondell #21.


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

They are both very nice looking rims. I think the RD is a prettier wheel but that would not be my only consideration. What size are you thinking about getting? Do you know the weights for each? That would be the deternining factor for me and I would be curious to know. (I agree that Breytons are way to heavy.) The OZ would be easier to clean and since I like clean wheels that would also be a consideration although the RDs wouldn't be that hard to clean either.


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

RDs :thumbup:


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> I'm going to purchase new rims I can't decide between the RD RS2 or the O.Z. Galileo which do you guys think will look better... Oh and I do care about performance so I'm looking to get light and strong rims.


They both look terrific. And I'm very picky. I like your taste.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Mezmerize them with Hypno Spinners!


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

*o.m.g.!*


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

I think I'm going to go with the Racing Dynamics... but Im afraid they will look small on the car.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Tahoe said:


> They are both very nice looking rims. I think the RD is a prettier wheel but that would not be my only consideration. What size are you thinking about getting? Do you know the weights for each? That would be the deternining factor for me and I would be curious to know. (I agree that Breytons are way to heavy.) The OZ would be easier to clean and since I like clean wheels that would also be a consideration although the RDs wouldn't be that hard to clean either.


Im looking to get 19x9F and 19x10R... I think the RD will weigh less because they come center forged and they use titanium bolts.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> They both look terrific. And I'm very picky. I like your taste.


Thanks Dave... Dave I chose the RD, do you think I will have BBK issues with that rim?


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Good choice. I'd go with RS2's anyday. They are simply georgeous on the E39!!

Here is adifferent angle...









And some on an E46!!


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> I'm going to purchase new rims I can't decide between the RD RS2 or the O.Z. Galileo which do you guys think will look better... Oh and I do care about performance so I'm looking to get light and strong rims.


Are you aware of the Racing Dynamics knock-off issue? See this warning before you pull the trigger: http://www.racingdynamics.com/Warning.htm


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> Thanks Dave... Dave I chose the RD, do you think I will have BBK issues with that rim?


There's an easy way to check. Print out the following file: http://www.stoptech.com/wheelfitchart/PDF/98-135-2470-02.PDF and then use a photocopier to scale it to the right size. Your printer will probably make it about 6 percent too small. Once you've scaled it properly, cut it out along the dotted lines and stick it inside a wheel.

Detailed instructions are here: http://www.stoptech.com/wheelfitchart/instructions/how.htm

For the Brembo fitment, just add a couple of millimeters. They are very close to each other, but the Brembo takes up more space due to the lack of a 45 degree bevel cut on the caliper face and to the positioning of the bracket a couple millimeters outboard.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Im going to purchase the rims from REnn-sport I doubt it they will sell something thats a knockoff but I will make sure and ask them.... Just to be on the safe side. What do you guys think will look better the RD badge on the rims of the full Racing Dynamics on the rims and on the hood.


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> Im going to purchase the rims from REnn-sport I doubt it they will sell something thats a knockoff but I will make sure and ask them.... Just to be on the safe side. What do you guys think will look better the RD badge on the rims of the full Racing Dynamics on the rims and on the hood.


I'd probably put the old roundel back on the rims, if the RD badge can be removed.


----------



## waydeki (Jan 23, 2004)

*Want To Sell Your Oem Rims??*

All This Talk Of New Rims For Your 540 Has Me Thinking You Might End Up With An Extra Set Of Oem Rims. Will You Part With Them And Which Ones Are They? I Have A 528it. Thanks.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

waydeki said:


> All This Talk Of New Rims For Your 540 Has Me Thinking You Might End Up With An Extra Set Of Oem Rims. Will You Part With Them And Which Ones Are They? I Have A 528it. Thanks.


Yes I will sell them they are the same ones as on Malachis car... Make me an offer.


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

RS2s all the way!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Well looks like I wont be getting the Rs2 because of BBK issues. RD and other sources said that the RD RS II dont clear any BBK... That's stupid of RD to make a racing lightweight rims and not clear BBk.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> Are you aware of the Racing Dynamics knock-off issue? See this warning before you pull the trigger: http://www.racingdynamics.com/Warning.htm


Dave help is there a way to install BBK on to those rims in the future.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> Dave help is there a way to install BBK on to those rims in the future.


Doh! That's a bummer.

I suppose you could run spacers, but that's something I try to avoid on the E39 platform. In fact, I took off my Style 66M wheels and installed Style 37 wheels in order to avoid using 10mm spacers to clear my Brembos.

I would see if RD could test the StopTech brake template on the wheel. This kit requires a couple millimeters less wheel clearance than the Brembo front kit, and it's possible that RD never tested it. For example, the 17" Style 66M wheels that I removed WILL clear the StopTech kit, but not the Brembo kit. At the very least, they (RD) could tell you how thick a spacer would be required to clear. Anything more than 12mm and I would definitely move on to the next wheel choice.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> Doh! That's a bummer.
> 
> I suppose you could run spacers, but that's something I try to avoid on the E39 platform. In fact, I took off my Style 66M wheels and installed Style 37 wheels in order to avoid using 10mm spacers to clear my Brembos.
> 
> I would see if RD could test the StopTech brake template on the wheel. This kit requires a couple millimeters less wheel clearance than the Brembo front kit, and it's possible that RD never tested it. For example, the 17" Style 66M wheels that I removed WILL clear the StopTech kit, but not the Brembo kit. At the very least, they (RD) could tell you how thick a spacer would be required to clear. Anything more than 12mm and I would definitely move on to the next wheel choice.


Dave thank you so much for your help man.... Now what if I dont buy a BBK is there a way to increased stopping power without BBK such as better rotors, pads, brake fluid, SS lines. etc what do you recommend because I would probably go to the track once or twice a year. Thanks


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> Doh! That's a bummer.
> 
> I suppose you could run spacers, but that's something I try to avoid on the E39 platform. In fact, I took off my Style 66M wheels and installed Style 37 wheels in order to avoid using 10mm spacers to clear my Brembos.
> 
> I would see if RD could test the StopTech brake template on the wheel. This kit requires a couple millimeters less wheel clearance than the Brembo front kit, and it's possible that RD never tested it. For example, the 17" Style 66M wheels that I removed WILL clear the StopTech kit, but not the Brembo kit. At the very least, they (RD) could tell you how thick a spacer would be required to clear. Anything more than 12mm and I would definitely move on to the next wheel choice.


Dave how much bigger are the StopTechs from the stock 540i caliper.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Everything you listed will increase your stopping power...
I did the following and noticed a substantial increase in pedal feel and braking confidence:
1. Slotted Brembo Replacement Rotors
2. S/S Brake Lines from Stop-Tech
3. Porterfield R4S Brake Pads
4. ATE Super Blue Brake Fluid (Complete system flush)

The pads will certainly be up for discussion, but I have personally had good results with the R4S pads. I also did a lot of research on slotted vs. drilled vs. stock rotors. I choose slotted because you get all the benefits of the drilled without having to worry about hole edge cracks.

Someday I would like to do a BBK but for now, this easy upgrade keeps me happy.
JB


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> Everything you listed will increase your stopping power...
> I did the following and noticed a substantial increase in pedal feel and braking confidence:
> 1. Slotted Brembo Replacement Rotors
> 2. S/S Brake Lines from Stop-Tech
> ...


How much did this whole upgrade cost you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> Dave thank you so much for your help man.... Now what if I dont buy a BBK is there a way to increased stopping power without BBK such as better rotors, pads, brake fluid, SS lines. etc what do you recommend because I would probably go to the track once or twice a year. Thanks


The most important element for increasing "stopping power" is your tires. If you want to maximize your potential rate of deceleration, you should get a set of sticky, gumball tires. Dedicated R-compound tires will have the greatest effect. If you're staying with street tires, then swap your all season tires for some Bridgestone Potenza S03 Pole Position, Michelin Pilot Sport, or Goodyear Eagle F1 GS D3.

Nothing else you mentioned will increase your ability to stop in a shorter distance.

Of course, the issue you need to be concerned with, once you've swapped those tires and taken the car out on the track, is your brake system's ability to continue to provide good performance during repeated hard use. Heat is the enemy. At that point, you need to look at using a dedicated track pad with a much higher maximum operating temperature (M.O.T.) such as a Hawk HT 10. And the stock brake fluid will probably boil, so you need to swap in something that will withstand higher temperatures. ATE Super Blue Racing is very popular, but Motul 600 will boil over 50 degrees F higher, so that's what I would choose.

"Better rotors" don't exist. As long as you stick with Balo, Brembo, Zimmerman, or ATE brand rotors, they are all as good as stock but none of them are better. A better rotor would have a larger air gap and directional vanes for better airflow. Such a rotor doesn't exist for your car in stock size. Unless you go bigger (meaning an M5 conversion or a BBK), you aren't going to make a substantial improvement in your rotors. Despite some false advertising, drilled rotors won't cool any better (brakewarehouse.net claims 40 percent!!) and they are not appropriate for the track anyway because of the propensity to crack. Slotted rotors will give you a little extra bite, but they do nothing for the thermal capacity of your rotors.

Stainless steel lines won't help "stopping power" at all, but they will yield a firmer brake pedal. The argument can be made that steel lines might increase the efficiency of braking under ABS and allow the system to cycle closer to the peak tire/road u (Greek letter "Mu"), but nobody has quantified this yet. I would get them because they are inexpensive and they make the brakes feel better. Plus, if you are heel/toe downshifting, they give you a better, more stable platform from which to blip the throttle as you roll your foot over from the brake pedal.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> The most important element for increasing "stopping power" is your tires. If you want to maximize your potential rate of deceleration, you should get a set of sticky, gumball tires. Dedicated R-compound tires will have the greatest effect. If you're staying with street tires, then swap your all season tires for some Bridgestone Potenza S03 Pole Position, Michelin Pilot Sport, or Goodyear Eagle F1 GS D3.
> 
> Nothing else you mentioned will increase your ability to stop in a shorter distance.
> 
> ...


I contacted RD and emailed them the template to test it out, now if they dont clear what causes them not to clear I presume its the caliper right, how much difference is the StopTEch caliper versus the 540i caliper. Thanks


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> Dave how much bigger are the StopTechs from the stock 540i caliper.


If you meant to say "rotor" then the stock 540i front rotor is 324mm x 30mm and the StopTech rotor is 355mm x 32mm. (Same as the Brembo GT big brake kit.)

For a caliper to caliper comparison, here's a good idea:










Obviously, these aren't at the same distance from the camera, so the StopTech looks LOTS bigger. On the other hand, the BEFORE picture is really a Z8 with rotors and calipers that are slightly bigger than the 540i parts. At least this gives you an idea.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> I contacted RD and emailed them the template to test it out, now if they dont clear what causes them not to clear I presume its the caliper right, how much difference is the StopTEch caliper versus the 540i caliper. Thanks


The calipers are totally different. This is because the stock caliper has only one large piston on the inboard side. The piston pushes the inboard pad which, in turn pushes against the rotor. This causes the entire caliper assembly to slide inboard, which pulls the outboard pad against the rotor. Thus, the outboard side of the caliper consists of nothing more than a pair of iron "fingers" to grab hold of the pad.

The intereference problem can either be between the top of the caliper and the barrel of the wheel, or it can be between the face of the caliper and the back of the spokes. I suspect it's the latter.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> The calipers are totally different. This is because the stock caliper has only one large piston on the inboard side. The piston pushes the inboard pad which, in turn pushes against the rotor. This causes the entire caliper assembly to slide inboard, which pulls the outboard pad against the rotor. Thus, the outboard side of the caliper consists of nothing more than a pair of iron "fingers" to grab hold of the pad.
> 
> The intereference problem can either be between the top of the caliper and the barrel of the wheel, or it can be between the face of the caliper and the back of the spokes. I suspect it's the latter.


Dave RD representative wrote this do you think it will help resolving the fitment issue.

I went out and did some research on the pad height to spoke clearance. 
For example: The Brembo Grand Turismo 355mm requires 21 mm of spoke clearance at 122mm to 200mm from the center of the hub. The 380mm kit requires 21 mm from 137mm to 215 mm from the center of the hub. Since our spokes are concave, the bigger brake kit would actually require less clearance but alas, we still come up short. To install the 355mm kit you would need an additional 10mm, for the 380 you would need 7mm to clear. 
I am sorry but I do not know the specs of the StopTech kit. If someone has it, our spoke clearance from the pad is 15mm at 122mm from the center of the wheel and 18mm at 137mm from the center. I hope this helps.


----------



## RDSRob (Jan 27, 2004)

If the Stop Techs are similar to the Brembo GT as far as inside and outside radius of the caliper, I cna give the clearance dimensions of the RS 2.
For the 355 GT kit it requires 21 mm from 122 mm to 200 mm from the center of the wheel. The 380 mm requires 21mm from 137mm to 215 mm from the center of the wheel. The RS 2 has a clearance of 15mm at 122 mm and 18 mm at 137 mm.
The RS 5 is our technology leader with a forged center and a bowed spoke design to clear the largest of the brake kits.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

RDSRob said:


> If the Stop Techs are similar to the Brembo GT as far as inside and outside radius of the caliper, I cna give the clearance dimensions of the RS 2.
> For the 355 GT kit it requires 21 mm from 122 mm to 200 mm from the center of the wheel. The 380 mm requires 21mm from 137mm to 215 mm from the center of the wheel. The RS 2 has a clearance of 15mm at 122 mm and 18 mm at 137 mm.
> The RS 5 is our technology leader with a forged center and a bowed spoke design to clear the largest of the brake kits.


So the brembo GT will not fit the RS2.  Lets see what Dave has to say about the StopTEch's :tsk:


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

For the setup I went with, I spent about $800-$1000. I can give you vendor info if you are interested, but it seems like you are going to go with the BBK anyway.
JB


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> For the setup I went with, I spent about $800-$1000. I can give you vendor info if you are interested, but it seems like you are going to go with the BBK anyway.
> JB


Eventually I will go with BBK. but thanks for the info.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

RDSRob said:


> If the Stop Techs are similar to the Brembo GT as far as inside and outside radius of the caliper, I cna give the clearance dimensions of the RS 2.
> For the 355 GT kit it requires 21 mm from 122 mm to 200 mm from the center of the wheel. The 380 mm requires 21mm from 137mm to 215 mm from the center of the wheel. The RS 2 has a clearance of 15mm at 122 mm and 18 mm at 137 mm.
> The RS 5 is our technology leader with a forged center and a bowed spoke design to clear the largest of the brake kits.


Not even the RD BBK fits on the RS2?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> Not even the RD BBK fits on the RS2?


You can't tell unless you use the template. The StopTech caliper has a 45 degree bevel at the outside edge which sometimes prevents a barrel/caliper interference problem where the Brembo caliper would hit. I ran into this on my own car when I tried to use the 17" Style 66M factory wheels. Altrhough they clear the StopTech brakes, the Brembo brakes interfered. I used a 5mm spacer AND modified the caliper: (Don't try this at home, kids!)


























In addition, the StopTech bracket locates the caliper slightly inboard (compared to Brembo) on the E39 kit, so there is a little bit more clearance between the back of the wheel spokes and the caliper face.

One cannot make a generalization that a Brembo-based kit will always have less clearance in front because spoke interference problems are influenced by how the brake kit design locates the caliper. Brembo may be more aggressive at moving a rotor/caliper further inboard on some applications and less on others. The only way to know with confidence (besides actually putting ot on your car) is to use the StopTech template and/or the Brembo measuring guide.


----------

